# Hives return from the almonds 2010



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

cant complain about hives like that


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

WOW!!! Greg looking hives. If you need help with the over crowding send some to me. South Carolina:applause:

Brooklyn


----------



## Tina 2Bees (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice hives Greg. 
Do you rent them as singles in the almonds?

Tina


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Those look great! Where are they right now? Tx?


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

Greg,
Those are nice an strong, whats next for them?
Are they Carniolan?
Jim


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE, really nice looken bees & equipment.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

GREAT looking bees!!!
Way to much " white " equiptment!!!
Looks like a bunch of splitting to do there & real soon or the trees may be there new home.


----------

